# Hey........again



## nrcafootball68 (Oct 10, 2007)

I joined a while ago and introduced myself, but then never really got on until now. My name is Brandon, and I'm a Student Tech Director at my school. I mainly concentrate on sound, but know basic lighting. Hope I can offer any knowledge I have that you guys could use.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome back to the booth.


----------



## Van (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome Back ! Ask what you want answer what you can, that's my motto. Well, one of them anyway......


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome back. The Noise Boys are always to have another one of their kind about. 

1) How do you feel about Pirates vs. Ninjas. 

2) An Australian expert has now declared the Imperial system "easier" than the metric system. Does this make you feel:
a) Ecstatic let's party!
b) So happy words can not describe.
c) Joyful to know we have won at last.
d) Sad, alone, and confused like the metric system itself. 

Have fun.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 11, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome back. The Noise Boys are always to have another one of their kind about.
> 
> 1) How do you feel about Pirates vs. Ninjas.
> 
> ...



gaff im sick of chasing you around nipping this stuff in the butt, metric is a fine system, there is only one way to solve this and get both sides to shut down

"I DECLARE A POLL" i will create it in the off topic section right now


----------

